# The Love Shack, July 2015



## cunningplan (Aug 1, 2015)

Second location with MB & Blod. This reminded me of a place I stayed years ago on a farm with a mate in Sussex. Great place but rotten inside which made moving from room to room quite hard. I did wonder where all the straw was coming from until I could see it was the wall insulation  
I loved the place with plenty of stuff left.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunnin...57655171469230












you can see the straw stuffing in this one




























































That's to lot from this place. Next one up in a couple of days, but going to skip to the 4th as the 3rd was quite special


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice to see you back CP
Your photos are absolutely bob on


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2015)

What a beauty and thanks for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Aug 2, 2015)

Liking the decay and colours of light here Tomny chap. The upstairs looks a bit buggered though! Bet Shane still went up there and trotted around like a maniac 
Lovely torn curtain shot by the way.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 2, 2015)

NakedEye said:


> Liking the decay and colours of light here Tomny chap. The upstairs looks a bit buggered though! Bet Shane still went up there and trotted around like a maniac &#55357;&#56835;
> Lovely torn curtain shot by the way.



UPSTAIRS??????????????? there isn't a upstairs :shocked:


----------



## Kailealoolaa (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome! Love the window and arm chair shots


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2015)

Proper Job CP, Thanks


----------



## NakedEye (Aug 2, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> UPSTAIRS??????????????? there isn't a upstairs :shocked:



I know! God! That was the irony Tomny chap. . Duh! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 4, 2015)

Always time for a selfie or six-20 that day for you  
I do like your shots compared to mine... this is an ongoing problem! that umbrella shot is ace!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 5, 2015)

I really love the photos you got of this place, cunningplan, and I'm sure you'd agree with me that this tiny place is a real gem  I even got the same selfie as you in that chair :laugh:


----------

